# Music



## smoothOP (Apr 10, 2014)

Do you all play music automatically in the car? Do you ask riders what they want to here? I usually play the local jazz station for my riders. Nobody has ever complained, if anything they might ask me to turn it up. I imagine at night sometimes it's good to play the more popular music as people are getting pumped up - or even if they are already pumped.


----------



## dp3 (Apr 11, 2014)

90s on 9. The Uber target demographic generally loves it.


----------



## zaner (Apr 9, 2014)

I like to have Pandora going and ask the riders when they get in if they have a musical preference.


----------



## clare woakes (Apr 13, 2014)

dp3 said:


> 90s on 9. The Uber target demographic generally loves it.


where is 90's on 9?


----------



## steveO (Apr 10, 2014)

I think it's Sirius Radio Clare  What city are you in?


----------



## UberXNash (Apr 15, 2014)

I usually put it on hits on 1, 90s on 9 or the highway (country). I have sirius radio. I also ask the riders what they prefer and that I have any kind of music for the most part. Most don't care and say what I have on is fine.


----------



## clare woakes (Apr 13, 2014)

steveO said:


> I think it's Sirius Radio Clare  What city are you in?


Berkeley


----------



## tess (Apr 10, 2014)

Sirius would be ideal, I know with Lyft they encourage you to have a plug so you can offer to let the passenger play music off of their phones. I just listen to Denver radio real quiet. Sometimes people ask for it to be turned up or for a certain kind of radio but for the most part nobody even notices or thinks of it.


----------



## UberComic (Apr 17, 2014)

I turn the radio off, but sometimes riders ask to listen to music. I have Sirius/XM.


----------



## TheSheibs (Apr 17, 2014)

I usually do 90s on 9 or the pulse. I have heard "Let It Go" several times on the pulse.


----------



## UberComic (Apr 17, 2014)

TheSheibs said:


> I usually do 90s on 9 or the pulse. I have heard "Let It Go" several times on the pulse.


Ugh, not "Let It Go." I get enough of that with my four year old daughter.


----------



## smoothOP (Apr 10, 2014)

Im surprised how many people have Sirius. I had it 5 or 6 years ago and the reception wasn't good enough for my liking. 

I don't know "let it go", and I dont think Ill look it up.


----------



## SunSmith (Apr 20, 2014)

Normally KPLU, 88.5 in Seattle/Tacoma. Is Jazz unless it is news time (4 to 9 a.m. and 3 to 7:30 p.m.) in which case I ask my customers if they'd like to listen to something else. Often they say, "I listen to NPR all the time" and I just leave it alone. My Sirius free months just expired, so will likely renew it for additional options.

Rides are often too short to hassle with people plugging in their own music choices, though I do have a cable and the option.


----------



## smoothOP (Apr 10, 2014)

Jazz and NPR, a woman after my heart.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

In Sydney I generally have it on Smooth FM which is way too civilised for anyone under 25. So I ask them what preference they have in music or if they wish to listen News (we have something like NPR here) or chest-beating right-wing shock jocks.


----------



## SunSmith (Apr 20, 2014)

Shock jocks just make me p.o'd which wouldn't be conducive for a positive customer experience - I only put allow choices I'm willing to listen to. But, I'll listen to anything but heavy metal and music which promotes hating women and political bs. Lately I've added the classical station to my play list.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

SunSmith said:


> Shock jocks just make me p.o'd which wouldn't be conducive for a positive customer experience - I only put allow choices I'm willing to listen to. But, I'll listen to anything but heavy metal and music which promotes hating women and political bs. Lately I've added the classical station to my play list.


There is this station here in Sydney called 2GB. Has a national reach and has been found to be played in more Taxis than any other station. It features a number of presenters that have become incredibly influential, who's constant "rantings" and investigations has seen the trial and prosecution of 1 federal politician, two Royal commissions that may see 2 past Prime Ministers put on criminal charges.

Music is soothing and generally conducive to a happier disposition, but the Ugly truths that 2GB bring to the attention of the world needs to said. The power of public knowledge helped along by the many places it's broadcast publicly as well as in cabs and cars has seen many a corrupt and criminal dealing exposed and dealt with.


----------



## LookyLou (Apr 28, 2014)

SunSmith said:


> Normally KPLU, 88.5 in Seattle/Tacoma. Is Jazz unless it is news time (4 to 9 a.m. and 3 to 7:30 p.m.) in which case I ask my customers if they'd like to listen to something else. Often they say, "I listen to NPR all the time" and I just leave it alone. My Sirius free months just expired, so will likely renew it for additional options.
> 
> Rides are often too short to hassle with people plugging in their own music choices, though I do have a cable and the option.


Wait a little bit and they will make you an offer via mail or email way below their regular rate for a period of time. Usually half or less than half of the regular monthly rate. Also tell them that you just want to do a one time payment and not an automatic renewal and re-bill where they keep your card on file, otherwise they will hit you with an auto renew at the regular rate. When it is about time for your current subscription to expire, call them and tell them you want to cancel. Tell them that you just don't use it enough or that the reception is bad in your area etc. They will then offer you another heavily discounted rate to continue. Rinse and repeat


----------



## blair (Apr 10, 2014)

I bump the popular jams late at night. Most PAX just ask me to turn it up.


----------



## SunSmith (Apr 20, 2014)

LookyLou - you are right, the most recent offer I got was almost half of the original offer. I re-signed up today for a year. Thanks. And it is a business expense...


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

SunSmith said:


> LookyLou - you are right, the most recent offer I got was almost half of the original offer. I re-signed up today for a year. Thanks. And it is a business expense...


I'm a little confused - you pay for music stations in the US? Are they AD free?


----------



## smoothOP (Apr 10, 2014)

To answer your question There is a popular satellite radio company called Sirius XM, and yes you pay a subscription fee, and there are no advertisements. Some cars radio have the functionality for it built in, otherwise you can buy a new stereo or and auxiliary device. I think Sirius and XM used to be competing companies?


----------



## UberComic (Apr 17, 2014)

Been noticing that most of my riders who ask for music want to listen to the top 40 station KIIS 102.7 in LA. Personally I think the music they play is pure crap, but I tolerate it anyway to make the rider happy. 

Might start playing the Sirius/XM reggae station. Nothing like good vibes when you're stuck in traffic.


----------



## SoCal_Uber (May 2, 2014)

Depends on the time of day, mostly FM:

I prefer in the early mornings: KUSC 91.5 classical and KJAZZ 88.1.
In the evenings, hipster approved KXLU 88.9 ( Loyola Marymount University ) and KCRW 89.9 ( great eclectic mix of modern music from 8 PM - 3AM ) other half of its programming is NPR.

I also have a 3.5 mm jack from my center console just in case anyone wants to play some tracks from their phone. But thats a very rare request.


----------



## UberComic (Apr 17, 2014)

Tried playing Bob Marley in the car yesterday for awhile. Many commented that they loved it, while even more sang/hummed along. I'd say Bob is a winner!


----------



## RedMagnolia (Apr 17, 2014)

I also listen to KPLU and NPR. Most folks are happy unless it's a really young crowd.


----------



## Joanne (May 7, 2014)

I use Pandora's "Indie Dance" station. No one has complained and quite a few riders will sing along, tap along or say that they like the song or band.


----------

